# Memoirs of a Beloved Furry Friend



## Snowflakes (Aug 23, 2014)

Chubby was not just a dog. To Maria, a 23 year old photographer in Cleveland, Chubby was more than half of her life. But some things does not really last forever. Even life itself. For Maria it was a difficult decision to make. Over the years, Chubby has gone ill and her health deteriorated due to a disease – cognitive dysfunction, the equivalent of Alzheimer’s to humans. Seeing her suffered despite her everyday usual routine cheering up Maria and making her day glow since she was a seven year old little girl. Chubby was her best friend, a cherished little sister. They grew together, they have lived together along with their home grown family for the last 16 years. Chubby was her favourite part of her being, her life.










*A Pound dog finds a home and a family.*
Her family got Chubby from a pound. They grew up and enjoy life together. She remembers disturbing her impatiently from her puppy naps just to be able to be and play with her, Whenever there are guests visiting at their home, she would often greet, “Do you want to see my dog?!” rather than saying “Hi” first. Chubby has witnessed so far the most important part of Maria’s life. 

*Chubby’s Alzheimer*
The dog has gone into life changing ordeal being at her old age. A couple of years back, cataracts strikes first followed by the loss of her hearing and other old age symptoms follows through. She lost traction of her paws, sleeplessness and just wanders going around in circles. An ordeal Maria couldn’t stand watching it and just simply broke her heart watching and thinking she’s suffering. The Vet recommended a supplement and later on pills to help her out. Chubby also cannot climb up anymore to her bed leading to a series of bed replacements to comfort her. Then she started throwing up and stopped eating. Some medicines don’t seem to work for her soon. Her anxiety and sleeplessness continue. Maria knows time is coming soon to her beloved pet but somehow she has not anticipated it sooner. Her blood works are fine but the x-ray reveals gallstones. Surgery was an option but Chubby was way too weak to go through it. The medicines might work but really no guaranty it could remove the stones. For 3 day in a row she did not take any food. And the very tough decision has to be done.

*Chubby’s memoir in images.*
As Maria decided to choose the day for Chubby to be put down, she thought of documenting their last days together with the help of a friend photographer, Suzanne Price. Some of Maria’s memoirs of her dearest best bud can be viewed through her website, just click the image of Maria and her late dog Chubby above to get to the link of her website. Alternately, you can click the link below:
MARIA SHARP’S BLOG

Source


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow. What an amazing story. I love to hear how close a dog and family become.


----------



## Snowflakes (Aug 23, 2014)

NutroGeoff said:


> Oh wow. What an amazing story. I love to hear how close a dog and family become.


Yeah Geoff, Maria and Chubby's story was really incredible and so heartwarming!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Definitely. Dogs are such amazing creatures.


----------

